# Washington tractor pull & swap meet, May 7, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

May 7 Lynden WA
Swap Meet and Tractor Pull
Puget Sound Antique Tractor &
Machinery Assoc.
Call Norm 360-398-7193 swap meet
Call Jeff 360-380-1230 tractor pull


----------

